# Turnout control



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, in the early stages of planning my layout and have a question about controlling turnouts. I would like to use a mechanical actuation (lever or push-pull knob) to control the turnouts and don't know how difficult this would be to implement. Thinking about using what we used to call a "choke cable" to link the control panel with the turnout. Any insight / experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nolan,

You should specifiy what track gauge (O, HO, ???), type of track and turnouts, etc.

TJ


----------



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, the track gauge is HO. Haven't decided on the make of track yet as still early in the planning stages. Size wise, I'm looking at a 10' x 14' layout with an open center operating area.

The idea of using mechanical turnout control is to slow down the speed of operations and increase the amount of hands-on operation.

Looking forward to any ideas you guys can come up with.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't want to rain on your parade but if you're planning on a 10 x14 open center layout those are going to be some long cables! I found prices of a 5 foot universal choke/speed control cable ranging from $5.95 to $8.95. I realize you want more hands on but feel you'd do better with the slow motion tortoise switch motors or even the Atlas remotes both of which are proven and cost about the same as the choke cables.

Good luck whatever you decide, just my 2¢.
Jack


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll have to second what Jack says here, I'd go with the remote switches!  You'll have as much "hands on" operation with individual controls for remote switches, and it'll be a ton easier to get it all working!


----------

